

Stoicism cheatsheet - eliot_sykes
http://geekswithblogs.net/liammclennan/archive/2011/02/01/143759.aspx

======
flycaliguy
I've found a useful way to keep stoic thought in my everyday life. I almost
never use elevators and use the stair climb as my chance to do some negative
visualization. It's a good combo of removing convenience from my day, exercise
and thought. You also get a nice sense of relief once you move past the
negative and arrive at your floor.

------
nikatwork
Fantastic to see Stoicism getting some attention, I've been applying it for a
while and it has hugely improved my mental health and outlook. Stoicism is the
most practically useful philosophy I have encountered, and I have dabbled in
many.

This cheatsheet is great, and I can personally recommend negative
visualization. It has removed a lot of anxiety in my life.

"What happens when you lose, everything / you just start again / you start all
over again"

